# Has Anyone Used This Site???



## White98SVT (Nov 18, 2006)

www.saltwaterfish.com

Just curious because the prices seem really good but I'm not sure about the quality. I usually go to www.liveaquaria.com and I always find great things that seem to be excellent quality.

Thanks.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Never had. I usually go to www.liveaquaria.com


----------



## White98SVT (Nov 18, 2006)

usmc121581 said:


> Never had. I usually go to www.liveaquaria.com


I've used them at least for equipment and have had great success. It just seems like saltwaterfish.com has some good deals and a 14 day guarantee.....not really sure.


----------

